# Chicken poo



## tinkestral (Jan 5, 2013)

I want to use my surplus chicken poo to fertilise my plants . How do I do this. The plant beds are empty as they are still growing in pots. Do I put poo straight in ground . What is best way . Big thanks in advance


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

You need to compost it first unless you are putting it on a dromant garden that you dont plan to plant in for at least 2 or 3 weeks. If you do plan to plant, or the garden area is not darmant then pile your waste and other compost for a month or so for it to break down. Chicken poo is has lots of nitrogen in it.


----------



## tinkestral (Jan 5, 2013)

I don't plan on planting any thing for at least another six weeks . Most of it is just bare garden with a odd rose bush . So would it be ok to mix it in and leave it for a few weeks . Thanks for replying by the way


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I talked to the compost king at my Master Gardening Group and I've been told Chicken poo is powerful stuff and you need to compost it or it will kill your plants. Too too strong.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Killer chicken poo? Oh my! Haha...


----------



## kimberley (Sep 8, 2012)

i let my rest awhile at least thru winter, but i dont have experience with the fresh. Like you im learning. i was scared to use it fresh though which is why i let it rest or compost at least a little while...I try to also keep a BIG pot of dirt or compost and mix some of my poo in with it. dont know if this helps but its an idea.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

They say at least two months over winter on an inactive garden or mix into compost.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jun 23, 2012)

Guess I'm in trouble then. I just dumped a wheelbarrow load and spread it around in the garden. I won't be turning the ground for a few more weeks but I want the spring rain to wash it into the soil.


----------



## doubleoakfarm (Jan 1, 2013)

It will be fine by the time you plant especially with all the spring rain.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

I mix all chicken poo with straw to dilute it. Even after composting its powerful, so I only sprinkle and mix it in. I prefer to put two bales of straw in the coop BEFORE I clean it, then when I clean it, everything is mixed with a lot of straw and I spread it on the beds that will be fallow this year. So it's mixed and then sits on the beds for a full year. That year I toss my compost kitchen stuff and garden grass clippings etc. Then the whole thing gets turned at the end of the summer and I may start green cropping those beds as well. Even after 5 years gardening here I have a LOT of work to do on the soil.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> I talked to the compost king at my Master Gardening Group and I've been told Chicken poo is powerful stuff and you need to compost it or it will kill your plants. Too too strong.


Soooo, EV. Tell us all about the Master Gardening!!??  It's something that I have thought of here and there over the years, but I was always afraid that they only teach USDA approved chemical usage gardening. I try to be all organic, and now I'm trying to do all organic with no added anything, only using the fertilizers from green cropping that can be done right here.

Anytime I have asked a question at the booth they have at our local Fair I get a "straight from a chemical book" answer. Usually painfully vague. I get so tired of reading/hearing "_plant in quality soil and use all-purpose fertilizer_" !! Our local extension office is something I avoid like the plague. Funny though, the office in the next county over has lovely, helpful people.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Interesting you say that. In the class we learn all kinds of treatments and processes. Essential oils, alcohol sprays but if we answer any questions for help line we are only allowed to give the University Tested product info about pesticides and fertilizer because we represent the land granted university and so must spew the party line. So there's why you get what you get. I suggest you take the class. You learn so much in each session and you find out how many things you've done wrong all these years. I had no idea how much I was doing wrong. Lol And I've had more questions answered about things I've wondered about for years - all my life really. 

I can't wait to finish 'cause boy do I have plans. It's great! Don't put it off any longer. Take the class!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Oh and BTW, that's what they suggested to do with the chicken poo. Mix it with hay, mulch, straw and let it sit a few months before mixing it in to the beds. You're right that the rains will wash nutrient and nitrogen into your soil. Make sure you have good drainage. That seems to be more important than anything.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Yeah, fertilizer can be a weapon of mass destruction. I guess they can't tell any idiot (not y'all but I got some folks...) just what can be done with it over the phone.


----------

